# IF Abfrage bei methoden



## walker23m (14. Aug 2007)

Hallo habe folgendes problem,

ich möchte mit einer IF abfrage ein variable abfragen die in einem einer methode einer anderen Klasse gespeichert ist.
ein direkter zugriff ist nicht erlaubt.
ist sowas also möglich
 IF (bla.meth(!var)) {...}

?
danke für eure antwort

die variable ist sowohl in einer Klasse deklariert die emthode dient nur zu zugriffszwecken


----------



## Marco13 (14. Aug 2007)

Wenn du das 'IF' klein schreibst, die "..." wegläßt, und eine Klasse und eine Methode drumrumstrickst, ein Objekt 'bla' einer Klasse anlegst, die die die Methode 'meth' bereitstellt, und die Variabe 'var' irgendwo deklarierst, dann: JA.


----------



## Leroy42 (14. Aug 2007)

walker23m hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ein variable abfragen die in einem einer methode einer anderen Klasse gespeichert ist.



Variablen die in Methoden deklariert sind, existieren nur
während der Laufzeit dieser Methode

==>

Geht nicht!


----------



## Jango (15. Aug 2007)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Variablen die in Methoden deklariert sind, existieren nur
> während der Laufzeit dieser Methode


...und auch nur *in* dieser Methode.  :wink:


----------



## Tr1aler (31. Aug 2007)

Du müsstest also die Methode ausführen, sie deinen Wert zurückgeben lassen und in deiner Klasse in einer anderen Variable speicher.
Oder du speicherst die Variable einfach global und public in deiner Klasse und dann kannst du wenn du ein Objekt der Klasse erzeugst auch auf sie zugreifen. 

Ich weiß ja nicht was deine Methode macht, aber diese Logik würde mir so einfallen.


Hoffe es hilft


----------

